# Could you help me identify this piece?



## vosrevesrevers (Jul 26, 2013)

Hello all!

Last year I was walking through the streets of Rome when I heard this beautiful music coming from a church and I was immediately drawn inside. There was a concert for the children's choir in session and I was lucky enough to catch a few songs before it ended. I recorded a bit which struck me the most; it's probably one of the most beautiful pieces of music I've heard (I have even written a "cover" of it on my band's latest album!).

I love vocal music but my knowledge of it has never gone past that of a beginner, so, as much as I have tried, I have not been able to identify it. I would love to hear it in better quality than my partial recording of it that night (although it does get the memories of that wonderful night going), so I ask of you if any of you could possibly help me identify it.

Here is my video of it:





Thank you very much and have a great day!

Lucas


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

It's Ave Maris Stella by Edvard Grieg.


----------



## vosrevesrevers (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow, thank you so much!

You have no idea how much that information means to me! I am in a state of shock! I have recently moved to Norway and have stumbled upon Bergen as a place to stay, although lately I had been a bit confused and lost about my recent life choices, that one included.

To realize that the piece of music that moved me to tears and has inspired me in the most vulnerable moments ever since is by none other than the great norwegian composer -- and a Bergen native -- is just... I really have no words for it. I have been uplifted and filled with joy and hope. I am not one to believe in signs, but this one has been clearer than day.

Tusen, tusen takk!


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Hyggelig å kunne hjelpe. 

I hope you enjoy your stay for as long as it may last.


----------

